# Why does it take so long to get my account corrected?



## donnaval (Jul 12, 2007)

Madge, I would appreciate some advice.

I have owned RCI points for a couple of years.  I purchased another points timeshare some months ago, and even though I had provided the seller and RCI with my current points account info, a new RCI points account was created for my new purchase.

When checking into the matter, I was told by a guide that when I had added my brothers and SILs names to my points account, that somehow my husband's name was "bumped" off the ownership  and that when the new points week ownership was sent in, it could not be matched up with our current ownership and so a new account had been created.

Following the guide's advice, I sent a fax to RCI outlining the above info and including both accounts' info, and asked that my husband's name be restored to the property we own, and that both accounts be combined as they were meant to be from the beginning.

This was all done more than a month ago.  And yet, my RCI account has not been corrected and updated.

Please let me know what I can do to get this corrected.  I certainly do not need or want two points accounts (I already also have an RCI weeks account and two annual fees are expensive enough).

Thanks!


----------



## BillR (Jul 14, 2007)

*You will only have ONE annual fee for both weeks and points - $99.00 *​​


----------



## donnaval (Jul 14, 2007)

I wish--but since I own Wyndham points, I have to use the not really "free" RCI weeks account that is paid for in my annual program fees (can't drop it and just use the weeks account that comes with points).


----------

